
Goodbye, Password. Banks Opt to Scan Fingers and Faces Instead - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/22/business/dealbook/goodbye-password-banks-opt-to-scan-fingers-and-faces-instead.html
======
JTon
So what exactly happened to the username/password analogy I've read here. That
is, a fingerprint is an effective username, not an effective password.

